# Irritable Bowel Syndrome - anyone got experience?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still thinking of changing my dogs to raw but in the meantime I have a lot of kibble and cans in the house so I let my Lhasa try a can of Merricks Venison stew on Thursday. She has food allergy's and can only eat venison but this brand set off her IBS something terrible. She spent Friday and Saturday vomitting and having diarrhea. I've got the vomitting stopped and the diarrhea pretty much done, but she is starving and refuses to touch any rice or any of her plain Wellness canned venison and sweet potato dog food and is just laying around the house with her stomach making noise. Anyone got any ideas what I can give her to eat with the plain rice to try and get some food in her that will stay down and still come out the other end in a decent form? Everything I read on IBS says avoid all fat, oats, gluten, or high protein. It doesn't say how to get dogs to eat plain rice!!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

About a forth of boiled hamburg, as compared to the rice. And you can do some of the broth from boiling the hamburg first. My GSD years ago had an allergic reaction, and the vet back then, 20 or more years ago, told me to do this. It helped alot. I have not heard a vet say this since, but what works I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Or maybe put some broth on the rice to make it tastier. Canned pumpkin puree and plain nonfat yogurt are also supposed to be really helpful to aide in digestion.


----------



## candysmom (Jun 18, 2008)

*try a little bit of fat free cottage cheese*

After her spaying Candy started to have really serious diarrhea- every time we thought we had firmed her up with white rice, cottage cheese- and slowly added in her Solid Gold puppy food - she would immediately revert to liquid poop- the vet gave her two weeks of antibiotic and now she is on a small amount of white rice, 1 tablespoon of Fat Free cottage cheese and switched to Nutro's sensitive stomach- and she is hanging in there (no liquid poop)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She is totally cleared up and 100% better. After doing more research on her condition and checking out the can of food I gave her that set her off, it seems it is the high fat and protein content that really affects her so badly. That is why she got so terribly sick when I put her on the EVO 100% meat venison canned, and also on this canned venison which had a lot of gravy added to it. They advise against anything with oatmeal in it, too. Certain brands will make her horrible ill even if it is venison, (Nutro and also Natural Balance Canned), and I think it is the fat content and the extra ingredients. Right now we are sticking with her original food and slowly trying an occasional small piece of chicken to see if she does okay on that. We will slowly add a little piece of something new that is low in fat and plain and simple and see what else we can introduce to her. If your pup is having trouble still, I would add pumpkin instead of cottage cheese ( a tablespoon is what I added to my puppy's food) and try something other then Nutro. My dog could not handle the Nutro food at all. Canned Pumpkin is very good at firming up stools and they like the taste a lot. Be sure to get the plain stuff with no added spices.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*pepto bismol*

If this happens again,I use teaspoon of pepto bismol,cooked rice and teaspooon ofpumpkin.It works great!For 3 days
I have given up given all the canned expensive foods,I have 5 precious furbabies and all are allergic to something sooo,I give all of them wellness ,duck and rice.
No treats,I went the route of maken all my foods,treats they were the most spoiled furbabies alive!lol
ONe had itchy feet one had ear infections and etc.
Soo,now its just green beans ,spotato,pumpkin,rice,carrots as a treat on top of the wellness.
All doing great,solid stools,and no spitting up in themornings,no ear infections,or licking feet.
I hope this helped,this worked for me,hope your furbaby is feeling better.
nez


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She is allergic to Duck unfortunately ( one of my chows ate the duck food) but she does great on the Wellness canned venison and sweet potato so we are sticking with that. The Wellness line of allergy food seems to work really well with a lot of the dogs. It's nice and simple and they don't add a lot of extra stuff to it that will set them off. She gets to have the Wellness treats, too.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Now that I have gone Raw, I was looking at treats, and have been thinking of the Wellness brand. Just thinking for now, got Beef liver dehydrated treats that we made ourselves, and the dogs are doing fantastic!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's great to hear they're doing so well. Raw really helped firm up the stools of my old lady dog, she had the greatest BM today. I won't go into detail, but it's so much better than having to scrape up her old gross poo mess she used to make on peoples' lawns.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't miss that scraping job! I like the little white balls that I am finding! Those are Baby's the JRTs. Rex's are larger, but still much nicer!:biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

nez said:


> I have 5 precious furbabies and all are allergic to something sooo,I give all of them wellness ,duck and rice.


If you have 5 dogs and they all have allergies and you don't intentionally go out and try to adopt allergic dogs, something is wrong. i don't have a clue what it is but something is. I suggest you have a sit down with a vet and discuss it.


----------

